# Masd Snowbird



## Ron-NY (Mar 8, 2007)

Masd.tovarensis x Masd.mejiana Just an updated picture. This was given to me by one of our fine members. Thanks!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice Ron. Here is my tovarensis X amabilis....just the slightest hint of lavender in mine.


----------



## Heather (Mar 8, 2007)

Just lovely! One of my favorite Masdies.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice, they're gorgeous. Nice and simple looking


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2007)

nice one Ron


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2007)

Very nice, and insane photography! You're growing in S/H?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, and insane photography! You're growing in S/H?


no this one is in Sphag with some treefern fibers mixed in.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 9, 2007)

Mine is growing in fine bark


----------

